# True Story: The Rich, The Poor, And Hunger



## rajneesh madhok (Oct 30, 2011)

*This is the true story ... about the rich and the poor ... and about hunger*



*Every human should watch this video..To know what really happens* 
Every  human should watch this video..This is the true story ...To know what  really happens at Giant Modern-Style Food Courts, Coffee bars,  Restaurants, Food outlets like McDonalds,KFC(Kentucky Fried Chicken),  jollibee, Chicken ala Carate, Pizza Hut , Subway, Taco Bell Dip shop,  Long John Silver's , Floating Ship,and a many others.. so folks   think !  review !! share and communicate !!!

Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 31, 2011)

I posted it on my Facebook wall.


----------

